

U.S. students score below international averages in math, reading and science - tokenadult
http://www.mercurynews.com/education/ci_24640781/u-s-students-score-below-international-averages-math

======
tokenadult
Reporting on the same study findings by the _Washington Post:_

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/education/us-students-
la...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/education/us-students-lag-around-
average-on-international-science-math-and-reading-
test/2013/12/02/2e510f26-5b92-11e3-a49b-90a0e156254b_story.html)

